# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Eskom News Newsflash

## Vincent

In know that I should have posted it under jokes, but I thought it would be more appropriate here.

*NEWSFLASH* *
In a drive to save electricity consumption, the light at the end of the tunnel has been switched off till further notice.*

*Kindly postpone all hopes and dreams..*
*We apologize for any inconvenience caused.*
*

Eskom Management*

----------


## seymour7

HAHA, very good. "We apologize for any inconvenience caused." <- Classic Eskom styled sentence. :P

----------


## wynn

The light you see in the tunnell today,
is the "Gravy Train" going the opposite way.

----------


## Dave A

Another newsflash:

Please stop referring to load shedding as *black outs* - in future, to be politically correct, they should be referred to as *previously available lights*

----------


## Chatmaster

Sometimes little things like this makes me realize how depressing our government actually is, well off to take a few Myprodols and some Valium so I can get my sense of humor back.

----------


## Dave A

I know how you feel. That's why I posted mostly jokes yesterday.

But at least there's been no loadshedding this week (as long as you discount the mines that are on a 90% leash).

----------


## SilverNodashi

I haven't had any blackouts either so far.....

----------


## Dave A

Apparently there has been no load-shedding anywhere this week.

----------


## seymour7

Hmm... Maybe they've stopped exporting? There's been no previously illuminated areas where I live.  :Wink:

----------

